# Where and How to Submit Form 1022 Without CO Assigned



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Forummers, 

I have a situation, albeit a good one. I have lodged my visa application on the 21st of Jan 2013 and is now awaiting CO assignment.

The good news is, we received our first child last week and just got his passport today. From the application acknowledgement letter, we are required to inform DIAC of any change in circumstances by filing and submitting Form 1022. 

I have Form 1022 completed but I have no idea where and how to submit this form without a CO assigned. 

Does anyone knows where and how I can submit Form 1022 so that my new born son can be added as a dependent to my Class 189 application? 

Thank you,


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Hi Forummers,
> 
> I have a situation, albeit a good one. I have lodged my visa application on the 21st of Jan 2013 and is now awaiting CO assignment.
> 
> ...


congrats buddy!

go ahead and upload on the eVisa portal. after you upload it, it will automatically start showing under NEXT STEP along with other documents.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi raaj, 

Thanks. 

I have uploaded completed Form1022 under my name (main applicant). What do I need to do next?

Can I upload my son's documents such as birth certificate and passport under my section or do I need to wait for an officer to create a new section for my son? Thanks again.



raaj said:


> congrats buddy!
> 
> go ahead and upload on the eVisa portal. after you upload it, it will automatically start showing under NEXT STEP along with other documents.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I have another question. My TRN is originally for two applicants, me and my wife. I have provided the TRN to a medical centre in Singapore than has the Electronic Health Processing link to DIAC and they can see me and my wife's name in the application. 

Now that my son is 2 weeks old, I intend to bring my wife and my son for the medical check up at the same clinic. The question is, do I have to wait for DIAC to add my son to my application before I can proceed to have the medical check up for my son? Thanks.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone with similar situation and has past experience dealing with adding newborn to a sub-class 189 visa application? Thanks.


----------



## salmantq (Nov 23, 2012)

civicblade said:


> Anyone with similar situation and has past experience dealing with adding newborn to a sub-class 189 visa application? Thanks.


just add the 1022 form , when CO will be assigned he will ask the relevant docs him self .


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi salmatq, 

Thanks for the information. 

I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help DIAC add my son to my application. Without my son as a dependent application on my eVisa application page, I am unable to bring my son for a health examination. 

I am trying to half all documents ready by the time a CO is assigned. 



salmantq said:


> just add the 1022 form , when CO will be assigned he will ask the relevant docs him self .


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Hi salmatq,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...



we are having the same situation. we just went to clinic, had the checkup for me and my wife and my son as well. and we confirmed with the lady that she will update the medical results for my son as soon as his name is added to the TRN (application). so all we are waiting for is the CO to add him in the application and then we will call that lady to upload the medicals. that's it.


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Hi raaj,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Add all the documents for your kid ASAP. why to waste time?
upload 1022, passport, photograph, unabridged birth certificate and sit back and relax !!


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi raaj, 

That is what I did. I have uploaded all of my son's documents under my application in the eVisa. 

I'm bringing my wife for the health examinations tomorrow and I will try to find out if I can have my son's examination done on the same day but wait for the TRN to be updated before submitting my son's health results. 

Thanks for the advice.



raaj said:


> Add all the documents for your kid ASAP. why to waste time?
> upload 1022, passport, photograph, unabridged birth certificate and sit back and relax !!


----------



## Nickshams (Oct 10, 2012)

I would also advise, once case officer is assigned, inform him/her about the change requirement mentioned in form 1022 & supported documents uploaded to avoid delay & confusion.


----------

